# Kirby it is



## chadair (Dec 1, 2015)

http://espn.go.com/college-football/team/_/id/61/


----------



## Buck Roar (Dec 1, 2015)

Just saw that on FB. SMH looks like he will be bringing is his whole coaching staff and is only keeping our D Line coach.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2015)

Still holding onto that slim thread of hope that he stays with the Tide.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

What a mistake uga


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Hes bringing Scott Cochran with him too..... Yeah come on!!!


----------



## mark-7mag (Dec 1, 2015)

I'm not comfortable with this but I hope I'm wrong


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Uga.. The new tenn


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What a mistake uga



And you know that how?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Uga.. The new tenn



We will see in 10 years.....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And you know that how?





Y'all are scared to death as you should be.  Enjoy smart


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> And you know that how?



Because he's a troll..........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Would not have been my first choice, but acting this quickly he has a good chance at saving a lot of recruits and also picking up some new ones.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Because he's a troll..........



Weak man, weak


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Because he's a troll..........



But he is our troll.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Y'all are scared to death as you should be.  Enjoy smart



Silly tider Satan will get you a new D cord...


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Hes bringing Scott Cochran with him too..... Yeah come on!!!



I hate the idea of losing Cochran more than i do Kirby. 
This sux. I'm going to bed.


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Silly tider Satan will get you a new D cord...


Pruitt if Pruitt doesn't get the USCe job


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate the idea of losing Cochran more than i do Kirby.
> This sux. I'm going to bed.



Good night....


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Silly tider Satan will get you a new D cord...



Saban is the D cord. Silly dog


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

rhbama3 said:


> I hate the idea of losing Cochran more than i do Kirby.
> This sux. I'm going to bed.



Cochran was nothing special


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Just hope he leaves Kiffin in T-Town.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Macgarity will be telling Kirby what to do


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

chadair said:


> Pruitt if Pruitt doesn't get the USCe job



If I was Pruitt I would go to Bama.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Cochran was nothing special





BROWNING7WSM said:


> Macgarity will be telling Kirby what to do



You are sucking at trolling tonight


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Nobody on the staff is special. Saban coached every facet of the game and the only  reason he had assistants was to help him with time outs.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You are sucking at trolling tonight



You too


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Kirby Smart.... Oh my


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Whats that I hear oh its Smart tacking the Bama recruits with him........


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 1, 2015)

Ok. I'm done.  U sorry rednecks go take your frustration of this hire out on your wives and dog


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Ok. I'm done.  U sorry rednecks go take your frustration of this hire out on your wives and dog



Odell would snarl at me and nip at my ankles.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

Whoop!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 1, 2015)

It'll either work or it won't. No record as a hc to go by but we shall see anyway. At least I know we get 1 road win next season.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Nobody on the staff is special. Saban coached every facet of the game and the only  reason he had assistants was to help him with time outs.



Yep and their S&C program was the worst in the SEC if not the entire country... I'm confused as to why Cochran is coming...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> It'll either work or it won't. No record as a hc to go by but we shall see anyway. At least I know we get 1 road win next season.



Go ahead and count that one as a W just another brick in the wall........


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs 2016.


----------



## doenightmare (Dec 1, 2015)

Fire CKS!


----------



## riprap (Dec 1, 2015)

Go Dawgs! Looking forward to next year!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2015)

Can't have Saban, Take the 2nd Fiddle... 

Blackout anyone???

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2015)

Re-Load...

Roll Tide!


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 1, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> It'll either work or it won't. No record as a hc to go by but we shall see anyway. At least I know we get 1 road win next season.



Do you play SC on the road or Vandy?  I know you pulled off a triumphant 21 point comeback against our stellar offense in Knoxville this year limiting them to 31, our best output without Chubb, but I hope we get better and continue the recent dominance.  Funny that Uga is so upset after 9-3 and volnation is celebrating a mediocre at best bowl bid and playing what ifs after 8-4.   Must suck to be a vowel in last decade.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> At least I know we get 1 road win next season.





flowingwell said:


> Do you play SC on the road or Vandy?



Both.  Apparently he doesn't have a whole lot confidence in the brick layer.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Oddly enough this sounds strangely familiar*



flowingwell said:


> Do you play SC on the road or Vandy?  I know you pulled off a triumphant 21 point comeback against our stellar offense in Knoxville this year limiting them to 31, our best output without Chubb, but I hope we get better and continue the recent dominance.  Funny that Uga is so upset after 9-3 and volnation is celebrating a mediocre at best bowl bid and playing what ifs after 8-4.   Must suck to be a vowel in last decade.



Your little Kirby Smart experiment could end in a ten year walk through the desert. You might want to turn down the trash talk a little since you really dont know what kind of head coach you're getting. You may have the second coming of Ray Goff.   One can only hope


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Your little Kirby Smart experiment could end in a ten year walk through the desert. You might want to turn down the trash talk a little since you really dont know what kind of head coach you're getting. You may have the second coming of Ray Goff.   One can only hope



Yep, Kirby could suck or he could be the new Butch Jones and lead us to 8-4 seasons and mediocre bowl games!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

there is still a lot to work out like who is going to be the OC and the DC .......lot of moves still to be made


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Well-Those that wanted Mark Richt gone have gotten their wish....looking forward to this time next year to see what sort of cake was baked with the ingredients and instructions provided !!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

this will help with our Recruits and should work out well for Recruiting(recruiting trail)

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> Fire CKS!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

Hahaha! Big talk from fans of a team that just hired a guy who's NEVER coached. Like I said we shall see how this plays out. Honestly I'm not worried bout it. I think he may very well be the next muschamp but no one knows. That's the point..no one knows how he will do. Saban runs such a tight ship I doubt he even let his coordinators have full reign. You guys just better hope it does work and y'all win a nat champ soon and don't run him out or it'll be a mess. Teams aside that's comin from a football fan in general. If I was a Uga fan I'd say the exact same thing. Ppl like flowing well are the scared fans. They know this isn't a home run hire just too prideful to say.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hahaha! Big talk from fans of a team that just hired a guy who's NEVER coached. Like I said we shall see how this plays out. Honestly I'm not worried bout it. I think he may very well be the next muschamp but no one knows. That's the point..no one knows how he will do. Saban runs such a tight ship I doubt he even let his coordinators have full reign. You guys just better hope it does work and y'all win a nat champ soon and don't run him out or it'll be a mess. Teams aside that's comin from a football fan in general. If I was a Uga fan I'd say the exact same thing. Ppl like flowing well are the scared fans. They know this isn't a home run hire just too prideful to say.




yep only time will tell


----------



## alphachief (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What a mistake uga



My prediction...UGA will eventually long for the good ole CMR days!


----------



## jbird1 (Dec 2, 2015)

After the yearly flutter blasters under Richt, glad we finally flushed the toilet...somebody hit the fan and lets get on with it.  We'll probably graduate to some tricksy ripsters under Smart which I'm fine with...lol.


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> It'll either work or it won't. No record as a hc to go by but we shall see anyway.





nickel back said:


> there is still a lot to work out like who is going to be the OC and the DC .......lot of moves still to be made





nickel back said:


> yep only time will tell



Yep. Could be good or end badly. We will find out. The OC hire could make the difference.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

Another thing whens he get to start recruiting and taking over the program? One would think saban has him under a contract so not till atleast after the playoffs will he get to do anything. Does that effect his recruiting? It typically does when a coach comes in late no matter who they are.


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Saban is the D cord. Silly dog



This.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

Hearing Kirby wants muschump to be his D cord

This just keeps getting better and better


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Hearing Kirby wants muschump to be his D cord
> 
> This just keeps getting better and better



yep........


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Yep, Kirby could suck or he could be the new Butch Jones and lead us to 8-4 seasons and mediocre bowl games!



You may long for Richts 9 win seasons after this. You may have Vince Dooley; you may have Derek.  In the words of that immortal philosopher, Forrest Gump, "life is like a box of chocolates.....  I think you know the rest.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

These guys are bad gamblers is all i know! Bettin the bank on a guy whos never ran a program. 
Hows athens gonna handle coaches cussing the players up n down the field? I rememebr when some said grantham was actin a fool on the sidelines.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> These guys are bad gamblers is all i know! Bettin the bank on a guy whos never ran a program.
> Hows athens gonna handle coaches cussing the players up n down the field? I rememebr when some said grantham was actin a fool on the sidelines.



you want it to go bad for us we understand

Kirby has 8 or 9 years with Nick(Alabama, Miami Dolphins, LSU) also worked under Mark at UGA and Bobby Bowden Florida State.

Does this mean he can make it as a head coach, nope but he has a good head start

GO!!DAWGS!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> you want it to go bad for us we understand
> 
> Kirby has 8 or 9 years with Nick(Alabama, Miami Dolphins, LSU) also worked under Mark at UGA and Bobby Bowden Florida State.
> 
> ...



Dont care how much time he spent under the great saban. Dooley was with saban from lsu to the nfl. He still sucked.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

I'm sure Gus would gladly part ways with Muschump after his melt down in the iron bowl.. 

That is one dude i would not want coaching


----------



## DSGB (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> That is one dude i would not want coaching



No kidding!


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 2, 2015)

It sure is rough pulling for such an irrelevant team as the Dawgs.  Just my lot in life I guess.  The 8-4 Coondogs are back though.  Heckuva season.  Next year they will go 8-4 again.  Is it too soon to call out the dynasty mounting up in Knoxville?


----------



## chadair (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dont care how much time he spent under the freat saban. Dooley was with saban from lsu to the nfl. He still sucked.



as did Muschamp!!


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

chadair said:


> as did Muschamp!!



well maybe 1 out of the 3 well be the ONE


----------



## TwiggsCountyHardwoods (Dec 2, 2015)

Good or bad it was a Smart move. Go Dawgs.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2015)

No looking back, Go DAWGS!


----------



## AugustaDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

It'll work out great one way or the other.  Either we will be in the hunt, or McGarrity will hit the bricks!  I'm good with either.


----------



## jasper181 (Dec 2, 2015)

While I know its a chance , I don't understand the no experience as a HC thing. CMR was never a HC before Ga, CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored every coach had to be a first timer at some point.. Granted the SEC is a tough place to gain that experience but hes done some good things in the past. Only thing I'm not liking is bringing in Muschamp, the way he publicly trashed his teak in Fl plus the weird stuff he had Auburn doing doesn't sit well with me. Hopefully USC will pick him up first.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Dec 2, 2015)

Congrats to UGA on their new coach.


----------



## bulldawgborn (Dec 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> While I know its a chance , I don't understand the no experience as a HC thing. CMR was never a HC before Ga, CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored every coach had to be a first timer at some point.. Granted the SEC is a tough place to gain that experience but hes done some good things in the past. Only thing I'm not liking is bringing in Muschamp, the way he publicly trashed his teak in Fl plus the weird stuff he had Auburn doing doesn't sit well with me. Hopefully USC will pick him up first.



Reminds me of when I was trying to find a job with my wildlife degree.  Everybody wanted me to have at least a year of work experience.  Most didn't get my joke that if they hired me, I would have the experience in 365 days.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> These guys are bad gamblers is all i know! Bettin the bank on a guy whos never ran a program.
> Hows athens gonna handle coaches cussing the players up n down the field? I rememebr when some said grantham was actin a fool on the sidelines.



We did gamble on Richt and it turned out pretty good for UGA..


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

jasper181 said:


> While I know its a chance , I don't understand the no experience as a HC thing. CMR was never a HC before Ga, CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored every coach had to be a first timer at some point.. Granted the SEC is a tough place to gain that experience but hes done some good things in the past. Only thing I'm not liking is bringing in Muschamp, the way he publicly trashed his teak in Fl plus the weird stuff he had Auburn doing doesn't sit well with me. Hopefully USC will pick him up first.



I hope y'all don't get Muschump either.. I can't believe Kirby is even considering him.. First big head coach decision screw up??.. we'll see


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We did gamble on Richt and it turned out pretty good for UGA..



And UGA fans still got him fired.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

Kirby hired as head coach.Next year, McGarity is replaced. 2 years later, Kirby is fired because the new AD wants his own coach?


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> Kirby hired as head coach.Next year, McGarity is replaced. 2 years later, Kirby is fired because the new AD wants his own coach?



In that case everybody in the food chain up to and including the President gets the axe.


----------



## nickel back (Dec 2, 2015)

I don't see how UGA  can afford the Chump, well pay him what he is making at Auburn.

On a side note Chump is  but seams to have a pretty good DC career.


----------



## Gaducker (Dec 2, 2015)

Hap Hines has said as soon as Kirby Smart gets himself a head coaching gig he was gona go with him?????


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Dynasty you say?*



bulldawgborn said:


> It sure is rough pulling for such an irrelevant team as the Dawgs.  Just my lot in life I guess.  The 8-4 Coondogs are back though.  Heckuva season.  Next year they will go 8-4 again.  Is it too soon to call out the dynasty mounting up in Knoxville?



Too bad for you the Dawgs were in our win column. It's awesome how y'all won all those SEC championships while we were down. Also if we win our bowl game and you lose yours, guess what our records will be? Yep, according to your criteria, we'll both be dynasties. Yes Sir!!!


----------



## 00Beau (Dec 2, 2015)

I remember a few dogs on here , a few years back saying they wouldn't want Kirby Smart or Will Muschamp. Looks like you may get both of them. I wish Smart all the luck in the world, after Muschamp's actions at the Iron Bowl, that dude needs to take some medication...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

00Beau said:


> I remember a few dogs on here , a few years back saying they wouldn't want Kirby Smart or Will Muschamp. Looks like you may get both of them. I wish Smart all the luck in the world, after Muschamp's actions at the Iron Bowl, that dude needs to take some medication...



Muschamp is an idiot and looks like he's on roids and I don't want him back in Athens. Smart needs to try and keep Pruitt unless Pruitt wants to go back home to Bama which I couldn't blame him.


----------



## elfiii (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is an idiot and looks like he's on roids and I don't want him back in Athens. Smart needs to try and keep Pruitt unless Pruitt wants to go back home to Bama which I couldn't blame him.



Mose def ^. Pruitt needs to stay but McGarity is going to run him oft.


----------



## walkinboss01 (Dec 2, 2015)

UGA wins 8-10 games a year in spite of the coach. CMR proved that...


----------



## tcward (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> What a mistake uga



What are y'all gonna do now with no defense and one running back?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

tcward said:


> What are y'all gonna do now with no defense and one running back?



something y'all know little about,,, keep winning Championships


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

Lol at ppl thinking smart ran the defense all on his own. And also lol at ppl who think bama is like Uga and only has one rb that's is worth anything.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

BROWNING7WSM said:


> something y'all know little about,,, keep winning Championships



It's easy...lure the best coach in college football in with power and money. Lose him and join the rest of college football.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Lol at ppl thinking smart ran the defense all on his own. And also lol at ppl who think bama is like Uga and only has one rb that's is worth anything.



You'd be turning that 8 track wide open and swapping slobber with your ole lady if Smart was headed to Knoxville son.......


----------



## Throwback (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Muschamp is an idiot and looks like he's on roids and I don't want him back in Athens. Smart needs to try and keep Pruitt unless Pruitt wants to go back home to Bama which I couldn't blame him.



I thought y'all wanted a coach that got fired up and didn't sit there on the sidelines looking like mr Rogers playing with his train set?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

Throwback said:


> I thought y'all wanted a coach that got fired up and didn't sit there on the sidelines looking like mr Rogers playing with his train set?



We do just not an idiot like Muschump. We have one right now and he's doing just fine... Pruitt. You can keep him.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> You'd be turning that 8 track wide open and swapping slobber with your ole lady if Smart was headed to Knoxville son.......



Nope our coach had hc experience. I'd take that over a what if chance he may or may not be good honestly. Be honest if you're hiring for something don't you hire experience first? May work out for y'all but some of you acting like its a home run are silly. Ask Florida how muschamp worked out.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope our coach had hc experience. I'd take that over a what if chance he may or may not be good honestly. Be honest if you're hiring for something don't you hire experience first? May work out for y'all but some of you acting like its a home run are silly. Ask Florida how muschamp worked out.



No one is acting like that.  Please provide post from us acting like that.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2015)

Honest question; how does the Smart hiring elevate UGAs football program from where it is? What in particular does he bring that moves it beyond what Richt accomplished?


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Honest question; how does the Smart hiring elevate UGAs football program from where it is? What in particular does he bring that moves it beyond what Richt accomplished?



That is unknown at this time


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Honest question; how does the Smart hiring elevate UGAs football program from where it is? What in particular does he bring that moves it beyond what Richt accomplished?



At this point absolutely nothing. The Dawg nation was split down the middle with Richt. The boosters and AD wanted him out. The boosters want Smart. So only time will tell if Smart can take UGA to the Promise land that Richt couldn't.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2015)

nickel back said:


> I don't see how UGA  can afford the Chump, well pay him what he is making at Auburn.
> 
> On a side note Chump is  but seams to have a pretty good DC career.



yall are a bunch of cheapskates Spend the money or dont complain about 10-3 seasons.


----------



## GAGE (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Nope our coach had hc experience. I'd take that over a what if chance he may or may not be good honestly. Be honest if you're hiring for something don't you hire experience first? May work out for y'all but some of you acting like its a home run are silly. Ask Florida how muschamp worked out.



Count them...12 YEARS of the dumster fire that has been UT.  This hire may or may not be a home run, but again please Lord do not let us turn into what UT has been for the last decade.


----------



## bullgator (Dec 2, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> At this point absolutely nothing. The Dawg nation was split down the middle with Richt. The boosters and AD wanted him out. The boosters want Smart. So only time will tell if Smart can take UGA to the Promise land that Richt couldn't.



Will he recruit better than CMR?
The defense may improve but I don't think that's Georgia's big problem. It always seemed to me that UGAs offense is what kept them from reaching their potential. Can Smart bring in an OC that can open it up and use the athleticism and speed that Georgia is capable of recruiting?, if not, I don't see any upgrade from Richt other than to temporarily appease the fan base.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Will he recruit better than CMR?
> The defense may improve but I don't think that's Georgia's big problem. It always seemed to me that UGAs offense is what kept them from reaching their potential. Can Smart bring in an OC that can open it up and use the athleticism and speed that Georgia is capable of recruiting?, if not, I don't see any upgrade from Richt other than to temporarily appease the fan base.



Head to head recruiting a tie. Smarts success at UGA will hinge on two things. Who he hires as OC and how much control he has with the FB program. As far as hype over the hire it's win for UGA right now but hype fades fast if you don't produce results. Smarts expectations are set very high..... I think he landed his dream job and so did Richt.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

GAGE said:


> Count them...12 YEARS of the dumster fire that has been UT.  This hire may or may not be a home run, but again please Lord do not let us turn into what UT has been for the last decade.



Believe me I know how long it's been. Y'all don't want that trust me lol. Only time will tell fellas!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

bullgator said:


> Will he recruit better than CMR?
> The defense may improve but I don't think that's Georgia's big problem. It always seemed to me that UGAs offense is what kept them from reaching their potential. Can Smart bring in an OC that can open it up and use the athleticism and speed that Georgia is capable of recruiting?, if not, I don't see any upgrade from Richt other than to temporarily appease the fan base.



I think he will be able to recruit Ga better than Richt. We usually have the players to get it done. Need to correct penalties and many mistakes. Everybody needs to be on the same page. We burned a timeout after a timeout Saturday and nobody on the sidelines seemed to care. A stupid penalty put GT right back in the game. These things happen every game. The special teams is a whole other subject. We have put the defense in many bad situations over the years with special teams play and turnovers that always have people blaming the defense. Even though we scored 35 we gave up 38 but a lot of times that resulted in 14 easy points given up by mistakes.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

I personally think that a on his shirt carried more weight than the g he has now. He's about to find out what it's like running the show at a big program.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I personally think that a on his shirt carried more weight than the g he has now. He's about to find out what it's like running the show at a big program.



You mean you hope...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I personally think that a on his shirt carried more weight than the g he has now. He's about to find out what it's like running the show at a big program.





riprap said:


> You mean you hope...



Rip, the Vols have been hoping for the last 10 years.. Listen to those folks and you'll hear the same thing.. We're back!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Don't think so*



brownceluse said:


> You'd be turning that 8 track wide open and swapping slobber with your ole lady if Smart was headed to Knoxville son.......



We've done the bama retreads. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've done the bama retreads. Didn't work out too well.



Can't argue that. Smart may be a bust too. I think the evidence was already out on Dooley though before he came to UT. He couldn't win at his first HC gig before UT hired him. He was 4-8 in his last season La tech before he was hired at UT


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I personally think that a on his shirt carried more weight than the g he has now. He's about to find out what it's like running the show at a big program.



We personally don't care what you think. You are just trolling! All you have talked about this season is that UGA needed to get rid of Richt. It's done and you have posted more about Richt than you have about the Vols since you joined GON!!!

I'm glad you disagree with Kirby! Seems like it is disturbing a lot of you folks! Maybe we could get an unproven coach like Butch Jones.. Speaking of which, how long has he been in the SEC? And what has he done besides play around with Bricks??? Beat UGA this year? The same year we get rid of Richt who OWN's the Vols...

Stick to Chess little man!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2015)

Does UT have any alumni that are coaches...other than pop warner?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

riprap said:


> Does UT have any alumni that are coaches...other than pop warner?



Pffftttt.. UT is still looking for a coach.. Still holding out that Manning will come back to UT...

I could bring that thread back up..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Too bad for you the Dawgs were in our win column. It's awesome how y'all won all those SEC championships while we were down. Also if we win our bowl game and you lose yours, guess what our records will be? Yep, according to your criteria, we'll both be dynasties. Yes Sir!!!



It will mean that with that great coach you have you will have accomplished the exact same thing we did. Nothing more or nothing less. Which is not something I would brag about, but we have had more than two 500 seasons since in recent history.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> We personally don't care what you think. You are just trolling! All you have talked about this season is that UGA needed to get rid of Richt. It's done and you have posted more about Richt than you have about the Vols since you joined GON!!!
> 
> I'm glad you disagree with Kirby! Seems like it is disturbing a lot of you folks! Maybe we could get an unproven coach like Butch Jones.. Speaking of which, how long has he been in the SEC? And what has he done besides play around with Bricks??? Beat UGA this year? The same year we get rid of Richt who OWN's the Vols...
> 
> Stick to Chess little man!



It is the obsession with Georgia that a lot of Vols have Slayer.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

I have never had the urge to go on a Tennessee site and spend countless hours talking about their team. Might just be me but I find that a little strange.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Also if we win our bowl game and you lose yours, guess what our records will be? Yep, according to your criteria, we'll both be dynasties. Yes Sir!!!



No.. What it will mean is a bad season for us and the best the Vols have had in 10 years.. Yep.. You're back!

How many bowl games have you Vol Scum been to in the last 10 years.. Do you really want to compare?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 2, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I have never had the urge to go on a Tennessee site and spend countless hours talking about their team. Might just be me but I find that a little strange.



I actually don't think this is a Georgia sports page. It's Georgia outdoor news. This thinking from admins is why the pool of teams is so small here. You belittle the other fans. Yes I wouldn't go on dawgnation. I'm not even on volnation. The sports forum here is a secondary place to chat along with the other things I enjoy in the state of Georgia.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Don't think so*



brownceluse said:


> You'd be turning that 8 track wide open and swapping slobber with your ole lady if Smart was headed to Knoxville son.......



We've done the bama retreads. Didn't work out too well.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've done the bama retreads. Didn't work out too well.



Seems like nothing the Vols do work out to well...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Who's bragging?*



KyDawg said:


> It will mean that with that great coach you have you will have accomplished the exact same thing we did. Nothing more or nothing less. Which is not something I would brag about, but we have had more than two 500 seasons since in recent history.


I've never said we're back. I know how far we've fallen. But when y'all start taking shots at the Vols because we comment on your coaching change(which we have a lot of experience with) we're going to respond.  No different than any other fan from another team.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I actually don't think this is a Georgia sports page. It's Georgia outdoor news. This thinking from admins is why the pool of teams is so small here. You belittle the other fans. Yes I wouldn't go on dawgnation. I'm not even on volnation. The sports forum here is a secondary place to chat along with the other things I enjoy in the state of Georgia.



No, the pool of teams and their fans missing is cause most of them have sucked for too many years and still do!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*I see your Internet is working now*



Browning Slayer said:


> Seems like nothing the Vols do work out to well...



Funny how that happened right after the UT game and you were no where to be found.  Just in case you missed it. 38-31


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Funny how that happened right after the UT game and you were no where to be found.  Just in case you missed it. 38-31



No where to be found... You might want to look at the post counts.. Funny how you mention "Not being around".. Would you like me to look at "Your" post counts besides this week...

You should know by now then pick a fight with me..


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Yall comment cause we keep the coach and have the opposite reaction when we hire a new one. Yall just hoping that we did not upgrade, cause if you ever lose access to the top Ga Recruits you are all done.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 2, 2015)

Rumors are that 3 UT recruits are now wanting to come to Georgia, but would have to go to a community college for one year first. So UT might have them for a year after all.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> I've never said we're back. I know how far we've fallen. But when y'all start taking shots at the Vols because we comment on your coaching change(which we have a lot of experience with) we're going to respond.  No different than any other fan from another team.



Commenting is 1 thing. Posting more than you Vols have in the last few months... Hmmm.. Interesting...


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 2, 2015)

I've been here all year. Hope this helps. Go Buckeyes


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I've been here all year. Hope this helps. Go Buckeyes


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 2, 2015)

After thinking about it for a little while, I am satisfied with landing Kirby.  It wasn't a surprise, and it also wasn't a huge splash.  He is a well-respected DC with an excellent mentor and a great reputation as a recruiter. Obviously, he is not Nick Saban or Urban Meyer or Pete Carroll.  He's not a "big name," but Lane Kiffin has proven a couple times that a "big name" hire does not equal a good hire.  The Georgia boy coming home adds a nice story line, but that isn't gonna win him any games.

I wasn't dancing in the streets over hiring Kirby, but I think I did dance in the streets when we hired Grantham and that didn't really pan out.

Like others have said, Smart's OC choice will make or break him, just ask Boom about that. 

For those asking how Smart is an upgrade over Richt -  Obviously, without a crystal ball, we don't know if he is.  However, I think Kirby brings a freshness to the program, and our hope is that he brings a higher ceiling.  Ultimately, the reason Richt was canned was because ADGM believed (as many fans and boosters did) that we had found Richt's ceiling, and it wasn't at the level that we want to be at.  As the Tennessee fans have pointed out, he hasn't proven that he can go somewhere and win as an HC.  That's true, but we aren't the only ones who think that he would make a great HC.  Just because he hasn't done it yet doesn't mean that he can't or he won't.  Just because a coach is successful as HC at one school, that doesn't automatically mean he will be successful elsewhere (think Charlie Strong).

There is risk involved with any new hire.  Nothing ventured, nothing gained.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 2, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> After thinking about it for a little while, I am satisfied with landing Kirby.  It wasn't a surprise, and it also wasn't a huge splash.  He is a well-respected DC with an excellent mentor and a great reputation as a recruiter. Obviously, he is not Nick Saban or Urban Meyer or Pete Carroll.  He's not a "big name," but Lane Kiffin has proven a couple times that a "big name" hire does not equal a good hire.  The Georgia boy coming home adds a nice story line, but that isn't gonna win him any games.
> 
> I wasn't dancing in the streets over hiring Kirby, but I think I did dance in the streets when we hired Grantham and that didn't really pan out.
> 
> ...



I can agree with this! Go Dawgs! A new chapter is upon us!


----------



## flowingwell (Dec 2, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> We've done the bama retreads. Didn't work out too well.



You've also done the "proven" head coach in bUTch and that hasn't worked out too well either? 

 I personally think that the thing being missed here is not many UGA fans have been dancing in the streets bashing Richt and proclaiming we are now "back", it has been more of a nice breath of fresh air for UGA and coach Richt.  I told a friend it has been like watching two friends go through a separation only to get back together numerous times, eventually you just want to move on because you like them both and are tired of choosing sides.  Most true UGA fans are hopeful coach Smart brings a new attitude and hopeful Coach Richt has success and a great career.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 2, 2015)

6 and myself got to see Slayer dance in the street before the loss to Bama. 


It was a sight to behold and I think 6 may actually have some video footage of the dance.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*And don't forget*



brownceluse said:


> Can't argue that. Smart may be a bust too. I think the evidence was already out on Dooley though before he came to UT. He couldn't win at his first HC gig before UT hired him. He was 4-8 in his last season La tech before he was hired at UT



Sal Sunseri. That was a disaster.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Dec 2, 2015)

*Good post*



hayseed_theology said:


> After thinking about it for a little while, I am satisfied with landing Kirby.  It wasn't a surprise, and it also wasn't a huge splash.  He is a well-respected DC with an excellent mentor and a great reputation as a recruiter. Obviously, he is not Nick Saban or Urban Meyer or Pete Carroll.  He's not a "big name," but Lane Kiffin has proven a couple times that a "big name" hire does not equal a good hire.  The Georgia boy coming home adds a nice story line, but that isn't gonna win him any games.
> 
> I wasn't dancing in the streets over hiring Kirby, but I think I did dance in the streets when we hired Grantham and that didn't really pan out.
> 
> ...




I have heard that his players love him and is seen as a players coach. He very well could surprise everyone and have success at the start. It'll be interesting to see what he wants his offense to look like.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Must suck to be a vowel in last decade.



And if history proves true, it will continue through the next decade.  At least their uniform colors are useful for a career move into roadside garbage disposal.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

flowingwell said:


> Yep, Kirby could suck or he could be the new Butch Jones and lead us to 8-4 seasons and mediocre bowl games!



Whoop ... here it is!


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 3, 2015)

alphachief said:


> My prediction...UGA will eventually long for the good ole CMR days!



My prediction is that FSU will eventually long for the ole CMR at UGA days!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

KYBobwhite said:


> Funny how that happened right after the UT game and you were no where to be found.  Just in case you missed it. 38-31





Browning Slayer said:


> No where to be found... You might want to look at the post counts.. Funny how you mention "Not being around".. Would you like me to look at "Your" post counts besides this week...
> 
> You should know by now then pick a fight with me..





I always fall off with post's this time of year... It's called hunting season and I take that VERY serious... 

As a matter of fact, I've put over 1,000 lbs of processed (by me) Red Meat in my freezer this year and it's all cut up in family size portions!

What's in YOUR freezer? Not to mention, I still have posted more in this forum in a 3 week period than you do all year, unless it's you wanting to talk about the last 2 weeks in which you've tripled my post count just to talk about Richt.

This Forum has seen more activity from Vols than we have seen in the last 5 years. You use to post everyday, but since the Vols sank to the bottom of the septic tank you, like the rest of your brothers have disappeared until this week...

Call it, what ya want, but I call it "Trolling"!

I can say, I understand, but I can't! UGA just fired a coach you VOLS would dream to have! One that averages a 10 win season! When is the last time Knoxville has seen that??!! 

You Vols talk your crap, but at the END OF THE DAY... UGA has owned you losers for over a DECADE! Yeah, you beat us this year and we fired our coach. 1 of out 5 and you guys probably signed Butch to another "Extension"... 

You sound like your Vol faithful that was talking crap ALL YEAR long about UGA needing to make a "CHANGE" with Richt.. Now he's backing up and wondering "WHY" UGA would dump a coach that averaged 10 wins a season...

The Vols are not back and the GUTTER trash out of Knoxville knows it! 

It's THE ONLY THING you have to live by!

The Vols will NEVER be the same as before. Money and College football has passed over Knoxville and left it as a "Trailer Park".. Miss State will be better than what the Vols will be in the future! Ole Miss and Miss State has already grown into the new world of college football and heck, USCe has done the same. No more glory days in Knoxville!

Please get back to me when the Vols are relevant... I've only been waiting a DECADE!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I always fall off with post's this time of year... It's called hunting season and I take that VERY serious...
> 
> As a matter of fact, I've put over 1,000 lbs of processed (by me) Red Meat in my freezer this year and it's all cut up in family size portions!
> 
> ...



Oh no he just didn't!!! Bazinga


----------



## bullgator (Dec 3, 2015)

hayseed_theology said:


> After thinking about it for a little while, I am satisfied with landing Kirby.  It wasn't a surprise, and it also wasn't a huge splash.  He is a well-respected DC with an excellent mentor and a great reputation as a recruiter. Obviously, he is not Nick Saban or Urban Meyer or Pete Carroll.  He's not a "big name," but Lane Kiffin has proven a couple times that a "big name" hire does not equal a good hire.  The Georgia boy coming home adds a nice story line, but that isn't gonna win him any games.
> 
> I wasn't dancing in the streets over hiring Kirby, but I think I did dance in the streets when we hired Grantham and that didn't really pan out.
> 
> ...



Good, insightful post.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

If Uga was in the mix those hunting days would be few and far between..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga was in the mix those hunting days would be few and far between..



Again, talking out your rear! Maybe you should do some more research before you let that mouth fly! 

Why don't you look at my posts and the threads I've started in the last 10 years and date them. 

Sorry, I hunt and fish. You'll see lots of food threads from the Cafe, to Gator hunting, to Elk hunting to deer hunting...

Little Vol, hunting and fishing in my world and NOT for kids of your age or mentality!!

Hmmm... How many National Parks have you been to this year? I've only hit 5.. What about you? My 7 year old has already seen more herds of Buffalo, Elk, Proghorn, Mule Deer and Whitetails than you'll ever see! 

Do you EVEN hunt or get outdoors besides driving your little "Too Fast, Too Furious" vehicles around the mountain rds? 

There is a REASON I got married to my wife in JUNE instead of October...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't hunt as much as I used to. I got a boat in March and hit the lake as much as I can. State parks I've been to 4 and seen my share of elk in Cherokee back in August on a trout fishing trip. What else do you need to know. I expect your trailer washed as you've let the mold set in with all your "hunting".


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> If Uga was in the mix those hunting days would be few and far between..





Browning Slayer said:


> Again, talking out your rear! Maybe you should do some more research before you let that mouth fly!
> 
> Why don't you look at my posts and the threads I've started in the last 10 years and date them.
> 
> ...



For a boy that lives in Chatsworth, I've covered more ground in those mountains in your background than you have and/or EVER will!

Not to mention, I've caught more trout in those mountains than you ever will!

I've hiked the AT into Virginia, hiked the entire Benton Mackaye, Bartram Trail and was a trail maintainer for section 4B on the Benton Mackaye trail for 4 years.

I hiked the Fort Mountain loop and hit Long Creek Falls just a month ago. While UGA was playing Kentucky.. The Saturday before, I was fishing the Flats in St Marks while UGA was playing UF... 

You should really get out some more! My 7 year old does!

Please tell me more about what I do.. 

Like I've said before, I will school you over and over again!

Look at the bright side, I'm only 38 so please tell me more about what you think I do..!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

You was at fort mountain and I didn't get a pm for a beer? I thought we were friends slayer.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't hunt as much as I used to.



Oh yeah, I forgot, I had all last week off along with my son so I took him hunting from Monday until Wednesday night, came home for Thanksgiving and we were back at camp Thursday night and hunted until Sunday. We only killed 3 Does... So, like I've said before, please tell me more about what I do this time of year..

Oh, and I still have a COW Elk tag for Utah for January.. I guess if I don't post then I'll have folks like you that stay at home judging.. Good luck with that! I'll be thinking about you when I'm going through Cheyenne Wyoming during the National Championship game..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> You was at fort mountain and I didn't get a pm for a beer? I thought we were friends slayer.



Sorry, but I came in from the Ellijay side and from the Ft Mtn deck, I looked over at Chatsworth in the valley and had to go back for BBQ at Poole's...


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> I always fall off with post's this time of year... It's called hunting season and I take that VERY serious...
> 
> As a matter of fact, I've put over 1,000 lbs of processed (by me) Red Meat in my freezer this year and it's all cut up in family size portions!
> 
> ...




wow....slayer; that was a beautiful post, really.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, I had all last week off along with my son so I took him hunting from Monday until Wednesday night, came home for Thanksgiving and we were back at camp Thursday night and hunted until Sunday. We only killed 3 Does... So, like I've said before, please tell me more about what I do this time of year..
> 
> Oh, and I still have a COW Elk tag for Utah for January.. I guess if I don't post then I'll have folks like you that stay at home judging.. Good luck with that! I'll be thinking about you when I'm going through Cheyenne Wyoming during the National Championship game..



I did check in to start a UGA vs GT avatar thread on that Wednesday night and mentioned I would be out of pocket until that Sunday night..

You can check on that too!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Dec 3, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Sorry, but I came in from the Ellijay side and from the Ft Mtn deck, I looked over at Chatsworth in the valley and had to go back for BBQ at Poole's...



Pooles?! Yuck. Buba q all day man.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> wow....slayer; that was a beautiful post, really.



Glad you dropped by... I'm having to slap our boy around and get him in place! I think I should be done after tonight but he might need a reminder in the future..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 3, 2015)

daily volsux and toyotas suck too. Nissan Titans are much better trucks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 3, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> Pooles?! Yuck. Buba q all day man.



Actually it was.. I like Cherry Log better but I was headed back south to the Bargain Barn to pick up some "work" jeans so I didn't want to head north. Ate at the Waffle house in Jasper for breakfast and it was WAY better!


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 3, 2015)

I'm jealous of Slayer now.  He's the best hunting UGA homer on here.

And I thought my son and I hunted and fished a lot.  

never seen someone get so touchy over someone saying they don't post much.  dang. Midol may help out.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

I think Slayer has a ego the size of Texas and a drankin problem even bigger . .


----------



## hayseed_theology (Dec 4, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> daily volsux and toyotas suck too. Nissan Titans are much better trucks.



Ok.  Now you are just making stuff up.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I'm jealous of Slayer now.  He's the best hunting UGA homer on here.
> 
> And I thought my son and I hunted and fished a lot.
> 
> never seen someone get so touchy over someone saying they don't post much.  dang. Midol may help out.



Nah... What would help this forum out is if certain Yankee loving Trolls would disappear...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think Slayer has a ego the size of Texas and a drankin problem even bigger . .


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I think Slayer has a ego the size of Texas and a drankin problem even bigger . .



Coming from you, I hear that is high cotton!


----------



## Geeman (Dec 4, 2015)

Kirby is Gona bring that fire to the dawgs


----------



## Gold Ranger (Dec 4, 2015)

Geeman said:


> Kirby is Gona bring that fire to the dawgs



I'm guessing y'all scale back the punishment for getting caught with that fire?


----------



## emusmacker (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... What would help this forum out is if certain Yankee loving Trolls would disappear...



Or for you to go on another very long hunting or fishing or hiking trip.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nah... What would help this forum out is if certain Yankee loving Trolls would disappear...





emusmacker said:


> Or for you to go on another very long hunting or fishing or hiking trip.










MudDucker said:


> Coming from you, I hear that is high cotton!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Dec 4, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Nice avy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2015)

SpotandStalk said:


> Nice avy.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 4, 2015)

emusmacker said:


> I'm jealous of Slayer now.



You should be!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Dec 6, 2015)

Any word on an announcment?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Any word on an announcment?



Should be today. The question is "does he stay at Bama" through the playoffs?


----------



## fish hawk (Dec 6, 2015)

If Kirby is hired he needs to be on the recruiting trail asap.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Should be today. The question is "does he stay at Bama" through the playoffs?[/QUOTE
> He will stay through the Playoffs. I don't see a problem with it. Finish it and try and get another NC.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Dec 6, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> Browning Slayer said:
> 
> 
> > Should be today. The question is "does he stay at Bama" through the playoffs?[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> brownceluse said:
> 
> 
> > I have no problem with him staying at Bama until the season is out! He made the commitment to those kids and needs to finish out.
> ...


----------



## bullgator (Dec 6, 2015)

USCe recruiting will definitely take a hit. I don't think anyone is worried about them flipping recruits with Muschamp there. His best chance at recruiting is bringing Robinson with him, who is a great recruiter.
Turns out that Spurrier leaving is hurting two programs.


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 6, 2015)

bullgator said:


> USCe recruiting will definitely take a hit. I don't think anyone is worried about them flipping recruits with Muschamp there. His best chance at recruiting is bringing Robinson with him, who is a great recruiter.
> Turns out that Spurrier leaving is hurting two programs.



Yes it did. Boom will have a hard time selling Columbia over Auburn though. Spurrier sold Spurrier at SC and Boom doesn't have the pedigree Spurrier did. Spurrier also started at a time when Clemson wasn't doing good at all. Clemson is on top of the world right now. I'm going to go out on limb here and say this doesn't fair well for Boom. Not because he's a horrible coach but just simply bad timing... Sc has never even won the SEC with Spurrier at the helm. I think Boom is there about 3 or 4 years and ran out of town. We shall see.


----------



## Horns (Dec 6, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> Any word on an announcment?



Supposed to have a "telephonic" announcement today at 12:30 and official tomorrow.


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 6, 2015)

announcement this evening at 5 pm.


----------



## Silver Britches (Dec 6, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> announcement this evening at 5 pm.



Yep! Right after the Saban retirement announcement. Shocked he's retiring after the season. Guess this is why Kirby is leaving.


----------

